# Sparkolloid for 1 gallon



## Elmer (May 22, 2013)

I am unfortunately going to have to use Sparkolloid for my 1 gallon batch of wine.

The issue I am having is the directions have always indicated "Bring 2 cups to boiling and stir in 1 tsp. per gallon of Sparkolloid. Stir frequently, maintain the mixture at about 180*F......add to wine"

So my issue is that I dont want to add 2 cups of water to a 1 gallon jug of wine that is filled to the top with wine. Hence there is no room for 2 cups of water.

Has anyone else dealt with this?
Do you empty some wine out?
Have you used less water?


----------



## CBell (May 22, 2013)

you're only using 1/5 of the sparkolloid that that recipe is for. Add 1/4 tsp sparkolloid to 1/2 cup water. You will need a very small pot to boil or I have heard of people microwaving to dissolve the sparkolloid in a measuring cup. 

You will need to sacrifice a little of your wine if you are topped up; ideal time for a sampling. Do you have any sediment dropped out or did you just rack? You could always rack and then re-top-off with sparkolloid water


----------



## Elmer (May 22, 2013)

CBell said:


> you're only using 1/5 of the sparkolloid that that recipe is for. Add 1/4 tsp sparkolloid to 1/2 cup water. You will need a very small pot to boil or I have heard of people microwaving to dissolve the sparkolloid in a measuring cup.
> 
> You will need to sacrifice a little of your wine if you are topped up; ideal time for a sampling. Do you have any sediment dropped out or did you just rack? You could always rack and then re-top-off with sparkolloid water



OK, now I feel downright foolish!
I had been reading the directions as adding 1tsp for EVERY gallon of wine I had.
so for 6 gallons I was adding 6 tsps
1 tsp for 1 gallon

but all the while using 2 cups of water.

And it is moments like this that solidify my need for this forum!


----------



## FABulousWines (May 22, 2013)

Is there any issue with dissolving the Sparkolloid in 2 cups of the wine? No space issues that way.


----------



## CBell (May 22, 2013)

I don't know, but something feels wrong to me about boiling my wine. I know it would work out okay, but I worked hard to make that wine close to perfect and I'd rather add a cup o water than boil it.


----------



## FABulousWines (May 22, 2013)

I seriously doubt you need to boil to dissolve 1 tsp in two cups. But if you don't want to heat up your wine, I get that too.


----------



## saramc (May 22, 2013)

There is a cold mix sparkolloid on the market.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 22, 2013)

Does Sparkolloid need to be added to wine when it is hot?


----------



## CBell (May 22, 2013)

Yes, you add it hot. It needs to be boiled for a few minutes to dissolve and activate, then I usually allow it to cool for 20 minutes before adding, but it says to add immediately


----------



## GreginND (May 23, 2013)

CBell said:


> Yes, you add it hot. It needs to be boiled for a few minutes to dissolve and activate, then I usually allow it to cool for 20 minutes before adding, but it says to add immediately



So you don't add it hot?


----------



## Rodnboro (May 23, 2013)

GreginND said:


> So you don't add it hot?



The directions on mine says to add 1tbsp in a cup of boiling water for 6 gallons. I go ahead with this amount then add about 1.75 oz for a gallon. It's cheap enough. I also add it hot.


----------



## wineforfun (May 23, 2013)

Rodnboro said:


> The directions on mine says to add 1tbsp in a cup of boiling water for 6 gallons. I go ahead with this amount then add about 1.75 oz for a gallon. It's cheap enough. I also add it hot.




Ditto ^^^^^


----------



## CBell (May 23, 2013)

I add it hot, not boiling.


----------



## Elmer (May 27, 2013)

I added 1/4 tsp with 1/3 water. Boiled and smoothed out.
Added hot.
I did this with 2 wines.
both are clearing.
But one not to my liking. May try again!


----------

